# Dash cams



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Anyone use a dash cam, I'm considering a rear view mirror cam, one that looks both forward & to the rear..

Anyone have any input?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry, no clue. It might get you better auto insurance rates?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to invest in one as well, let us know what you decide......hauling hay puts you in some “tight spots” and idiots abound....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ox76 said:


> Sorry, no clue. It might get you better auto insurance rates?


Unfortunately probably not......it should, but I doubt it. I asked my insurance company if they would give me a discount if a working fire extinguisher was mounted on all tractors/balers.....no  I've already saved one tractor from a burn down because of that FE.....go figure.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Heard that a guy did the plug in thing from the insurance company to get a better rate and when they saw how he drove they raised his rate,


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Offered to put Moose bumpers on all our trucks to cut down on the insurance claims. Insurance company told me my rates would go up instead due to the added value on out trucks. Passed on that.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm starting to see that insurance companies are a scourge on our country similar to the pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They are definitely changing with the times unfortunately.....
My daughters car got a small fender bender, just sheet metal damage....just put new tires on it, car had 90k miles. Insurance company (not mine) totaled it.....pissed me off. First, I don't think they should have the "authority" to "total loss" my vehicle. It's not theirs to total, yet they get away with that crap...and why? $$$. They can "total" my vehicle, sell it in the parts chain, and come out cheaper (ON THEIR END) than paying the ridiculous repair bill. (4,700).....so now I'm forced to go look for a vehicle, pay for a vehicle while they try to screw me out of every dime they can.....it shouldn't be legal, but it is...thanks to insurance lobbyist groups.....they've turned the body shop industry on its head in the last 20 yrs or so.....it's a racket.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Might get censored for that  .....insurance companies are powerful, our inept elected officials that have been on the take have enabled it...


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> They are definitely changing with the times unfortunately.....
> My daughters car got a small fender bender, just sheet metal damage....just put new tires on it, car had 90k miles. Insurance company (not mine) totaled it.....pissed me off. First, I don't think they should have the "authority" to "total loss" my vehicle. It's not theirs to total, yet they get away with that crap...and why? $$$. They can "total" my vehicle, sell it in the parts chain, and come out cheaper (ON THEIR END) than paying the ridiculous repair bill. (4,700).....so now I'm forced to go look for a vehicle, pay for a vehicle while they try to screw me out of every dime they can.....it shouldn't be legal, but it is...thanks to insurance lobbyist groups.....they've turned the body shop industry on its head in the last 20 yrs or so.....it's a racket.


Sometimes you can buy the totaled vehicle back at a really cheap rate. Or you used to be able to.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They didn’t offer, but I wasn’t gonna take it anyway.....I was pissed and wouldn’t have bought it back for $1....ok, maybe I woulda  but I still woulda grumbled about it


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> They can "total" my vehicle, sell it in the parts chain, and come out cheaper (ON THEIR END) than paying the ridiculous repair bill. (4,700).....so now I'm forced to go look for a vehicle, pay for a vehicle while they try to screw me out of every dime they can....
> 
> ....they've turned the body shop industry on its head in the last 20 yrs or so.....it's a racket.


I hear ya. Last year, wife had a minor fender bender on her 2015 GMC Acadia. Basically had to replace a lot of the plastic on the front of the car $5100. Since they were replacing the headlight assembly on the driver's side, I asked about replacing the one on the passenger side, I was going to pay out of pocket to keep from having one clear headlight and one slightly yellow. They quoted a price of over $900. I searched around and even aftermarket ones were priced at over $600. Needless to say, it didn't get replaced.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a Yi dash cam. They really aren't an "investment" as it is just $50 on Amazon. Takes decent video, sticks to windshield, plugs into 12 volt. Works well at night and has wireless that you can hook your phone up to to retrieve videos or photos. It will also record and save if the car gets hit or bumped, even while parked.

It records a bunch of files in loops. It records over the oldest file once it gets to the end. I think ours records up to 8 hr of data before it starts over. There is a lock button that you can push to save the current file from being recorded over if you're in an accident or see something cool. I did use mine to review my wife rear ending somebody. Kind of of dumb luck the way it happened.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

40 and partly sunny here in srn NH. Sunny, with a high near 46, forecast for today.


----------

